# Nose Cones anyone?



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Anyone still use these ?

You know the little brass nose cones that you can sweat on to a roll oof 3/8 tubing to make your own speedys...

Anyone still use these, They just came to mind and I figured I would ask.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> Anyone still use these ?
> 
> You know the little brass nose cones that you can sweat on to a roll oof 3/8 tubing to make your own speedys...
> 
> Anyone still use these, They just came to mind and I figured I would ask.


I have no clue what your talking about, got a picture?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Was thinking the same Ron, never heard of it and have no idea what it is or what it is for.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

A solder-on end for soft copper tubing to make lav supplies? Why do the work. Buy one.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, hell yeh! 
Too much time to make one. I would rather use a braided supply line anyway


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> A solder-on end for soft copper tubing to make lav supplies? Why do the work. Buy one.


They went away after the cone washer and brass ring allowed straight pieces of tube to be used for supply lines, I still use them to this day.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> They went away after the cone washer and brass ring allowed straight pieces of tube to be used for supply lines, I still use them to this day.


Why so? Why not buy the chrome (or whatever) supply lines with the nose piece already soldered on?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Why so? Why not buy the chrome (or whatever) supply lines with the nose piece already soldered on?


I use those also, but some of the European stop kits we use come with plain end polished nickel tubes.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I use those also, but some of the European stop kits we use come with plain end polished nickel tubes.


Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

OMG, The guys I started under exclusively used sweat on nose cones back in the late 80's. I did not think any other world existed until 1991. When we needed trim finish like chrome or the ever infamous polished brass, we would sand the living tar out of the tip of the cp or pb tubing and use a liquid flux we got from southern specialty. For closet supplies they bought what we called spaghetti tubing. It was 5' sticks of cp tubing and we used brass and rubber washers. 

The sweat on nose cones can come in handy, but with the quality of todays pre-made supplies they are most likely at the same graveyard as the wagon wheel.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> OMG, The guys I started under exclusively used sweat on nose cones back in the late 80's.
> 
> hey are most likely at the same graveyard as the wagon wheel.


So True, I just wanted to see how many people remember them and if they actually used them, not to many will remember those things,

I tried to find a picture online but couldn't :yes:


----------



## unionpipeguy (Nov 3, 2008)

*nose cones aka nose pieces*

Absolutely the best thing since sliced bread, I keep them in the copper fitting bin for use where chrome is not needed and various custom lengths are useful, such as inside the kitchen cabinet or vanity cabinet.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a fairly new plumber but love the old school ways. I had a problem a couple years ago where they moved the sink at the last second. Found these nose cones and have kept a couple in my van ever since. very handy


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I started out using copper tubing for supply lines using the infamous cone washer and friction ring. Then as times changed, I started using braided flex on all hook up's untill a friend of mine told me about pex supplies with the bulb already attached. They come in various lengths and are much cheaper and I have never had a problem with one yet. I do still use braided flex to connect to dishwasher or icemaker, still think they are great,, beats using copper at todays prices.


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

speaking of different supplies... last year I was changing out three toilets for a friend of mine that owns a large trucking shop. As plumbers we seem to hear water running a mile away, and I noticed a braided supply had bursted underneath a sink. Nice guy that I am, I changed it with those grey pex supplies. He called me up a couple months later and told me I flooded his shop, well in reality the pex supply burst and one of the workers was right there and shut off the water. What do you think this was caused from? I was thinking maybe a faulty PRV or the lines were getting to cold because it was backing onto an outside wall. He sold the shop the shop so I probably wont have to go back there but just curious if anyones seen this before.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

unionpipeguy said:


> Absolutely the best thing since sliced bread, I keep them in the copper fitting bin for use where chrome is not needed and various custom lengths are useful, such as inside the kitchen cabinet or vanity cabinet.


Nice, I am glad someone agrees and remembers them 



richfield said:


> I am a fairly new plumber but love the old school ways. I had a problem a couple years ago where they moved the sink at the last second. Found these nose cones and have kept a couple in my van ever since. very handy



Ya, they are great for custom stuff on the go for sure, roll of 3/8 and some nose cones the sink can be anywhere


----------

